# Sailing Singled Handed & No Watch at Achor



## HighFly_27 (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm planing a trip out of Panama City, FL and sailing down the Caribbean chain. I hope to leave in the year 2014 for my long trip. Since, I (Snet. member advice) need a whole lot of prep. and all this will take (months) time, my adjusted sailing location will be to the Bahamas. Grenada will happen ... if & when I can get there. 

Now, I did a search and read & downloaded the article on Single Handled Sailing. 

I asking for some heads up information from other single handed sailors that sail in the FL & Caribbean area. I will be adding a radar reflector to my mast to be seen better. I have read that some of the latest radio's can track other ships when they transmit (I think I have that feature right). If I was still flying, I'd be able to track any aircraft when they had their transponder on; so this radio tracking feature is similair (I guess). 

Things I read (listed just a few) --

* Don't anchor in a shipping lane area without a watch... will/ or could be run over. 

** Try to make it to your next (planed route) stop with a suitable anchoring location.

*** If sleep is necessary, try to do so during the day and be awake at night when you are less visable.

Now, other tips too but wanted to list a few of them to gain information from other single handed sailors. 

Almost forgot, wanted to get advice of what to do when the water was too deep to drop anchor. The boat would be a drift and subject to wind and current movement. Everyone that sails single handed will or can face a situation where they are dead tired; they have to rest (cat nap)... the sails are down, motor off and cannot anchor (too deep) and zzzzzzing away. 

Again, just looking for heads up advice on what to do and what Not to Do ! 

Closing, asking this information to stay out of trouble (future trip); I'm new to long distance sailing, so, Please bear with me. 

Avery


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

The 'track ships on radio' thing is AIS, get yourself a SH 2150 VHF and a chartplotter that can display the signal and it'll work. 

For the rest, no single post can hope to cover it, keep reading. The I37 is a big boat - find a soul mate or another bachelor and make it easier.


----------



## denverd0n (Jun 20, 2008)

Like Chuckles said, keep reading. One thing to read about is the "thorny path." It is not NEARLY as easy to sail from Florida south and east into the Caribbean as it would appear just from looking at a map.

Then read about autopilots and wind vanes. Most people, even single-handing, do not take the sails down and just drift when they need to sleep. They keep on sailing, take very short cat-naps, and get up and check the horizon every few minutes.

Good luck with your further research--you need to do a lot of it!


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

Buy yourself a copy of a Gentlemans Guide to Passages South by Bruce Van Sant and really study it. 

The sort of places you will anchor will be well away from any shipping lane with the possible exception of the Bahama banks where getting run down by a powerboat running on autopilot from way point to waypoint is a real danger. Anchor to one sid eof the direct line between published points. 

The trip you are thinking about has been done many times by single handers BUT there bits that are tough sledding esp. if you do not understand the weather and wait for a good window.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

AIS alert might be the best ida. I've seen dayliners heading from Florida to the Bahamas with NO ONE on the bridge, so it won't matter if they can see y0u on the radar, they're just not keeping watch. You can be certain that some commercial traffic is not keeping watch, or the watch is asleep, so it is up to you.

At least if they are transmitting AIS and you've got an alarm set for traffic on a collision course, you've got some chance.

When it is too deep to anchor, you can deploy a sea anchor or drogue. Do remember that if you have insurance, it probably is null and void while you are single-handing offshore.


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

You said you wanted to leave June 13th and head into the Caribbean.this would make the passage in the middle of the hurricane and the Thorny Path approach/method is not fast. Deems llike a terrible idea to me. Time for more research.


----------



## IslanderGuy (Apr 26, 2008)

> ** Try to make it to your next (planed route) stop with a suitable anchoring location.


Perhaps I'm reading this wrong, but just in case, I would change this to "Try to make it to the next safe spot with a suitable anchoring location."

Coming as the second bullet under don't anchor in shipping lanes, I'm assuming this was meant as an alternative. If you are feeling the need to stop for a while and anchor up to get some rest, I would say do so in the closest available safe location, rather then looking at your planned route.

As many here will say, schedules kill more sailors then anything else. If your tired and want / need to stop but your route has you pushing on through the night to get to your next location, but you can safely anchor close by for the night, go ahead and stop and just be late on your schedule.

Of course this has to be balanced with weather, time of day, entrance conditions etc, but if your feeling the need to stop and can do so safely sooner, even if its a bit out of the way, do it. Being to tired and pushing to meet a plan is likely one of the major contributing factors in major accidents in sailing.

This is true whether your single handing or sailing with a crew.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Lookup studies on radar reflectors. Most are just a false sense of security and do nothing. The more primitive intersecting circles are among the more effective, but only if installed correctly.


----------



## HighFly_27 (Oct 4, 2012)

Yes, the June time frame is the set on my Son graduating from HS. I think the Hurricane season ends in November. I was thinking of having a ports (safe harbor) along the entire chain of Caribbean islands as I sail south (island hoping). Now, safe harbor will not work in CAT 1's & 2's maybe 3's would get me in trouble. If I wait untll Nov. and sail safe, then, I'm pressed for time to get back to FL. 

To: Hellosailor

I had No Idea that getting run over was a Big Issue. Wow, you're always on guard for dayliners rolling thru and No One on the bridge... thats scary. Also, my insurance is noll & void when single handed.. not good. Now, things are a little more complicated but I can work it out by settiing the boat up with the right (AIS Alert, etc.) equipment. I need to ... really watch the wx. close. I have a lot to learn and reading & reading, getting feed back here, so I'm learning and getting there.


----------



## jameswilson29 (Aug 15, 2009)

You would benefit from reading this free internet boat on singlehanded sailing:

Singlehanded Tips Book


----------



## BlndSqrl (Jan 5, 2012)

I single hand a lot and the best thing I have learned is to not run jack lines down the outside of the boat like everyone tells you to do. At the beam you will be able to lift the jack line 3 feet off the deck, and with a 6 foot tether, you will be well outside the lifelines if you fall over. You will never get yourself back on boat if this happens.

It is better to run multiple jacklines right down of the boat. The first runs from the dodger to the mast and the second from the mast to the bow, and a third in the cockpit. This way if you fall you can't get outside the lifelines.

Lastly, devised a quick release on your stern swim ladder(if you have one) that will allow you to put the ladder down from the water. Getting back on board will be the toughest part. I fell of a Sydney 38 in a middle of race, and even with 5 strong guys pulling on me, getting be back on board was very difficult.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

"not run jack lines down the outside of the boat "
Nothing wrong with running them outboard, EXCEPT that if you do this, you must remember only to use the one on the high side, and someone has to keep that side of the boat high while you're using it. Advantage, it keeps you on the high side, further away fro the water. Disadvantage, if someone tacks the boat, you're on the low side.
With line(s) midship, you may have a different set of problems but a least you're not near a rail.


----------



## frogvalley (Dec 31, 2006)

Interesting and helpful little publication about sailing single handed...Thanks


----------



## TerralTheSeeker (Feb 23, 2008)

Sailing out of Panama City? How long is the trip including the return?


----------



## HighFly_27 (Oct 4, 2012)

The long trip to Grenada will not take place until 2014. I will start sailing out of Panama City in May or June of 13. I will start off with one day outings and progress out from there. I thought about a trip to the Bahamas (2013) but way to early to talk about it (for real). I have a lot of train up (takes time) time in front of me. I need to learn my boat, & time to get it ship shape. I'm asking a lot of question's and doing some long range plans (longer trips) to keep my big dream maker alive & well. I'm smart enough to know that it will be 2014 (Grenada & return, est. 9 mo's.) for my long trip.

My sailing off into the sunset (2014) is driven by one other (major) factor. My Mother is in her later stages of dementia. I'm a only chlld and she need's 24/7 overwatch/ care. She is (nearly) at the point where she does not know (that often) me and hostile (against me). I'm just starting to look for a nursing home to take Good Care of Her. My Son is on her good side. he's the only family member that she know's (currently) and still gets along with. So long story short, I'm walking a time line with a number of variables -- Train Up Time, Prep./ Proof Out of I-37, Off Shore (more training) Experience, and Ma Ma's Care. I need to know she's provided for while I'm gone, & Son checks in on her. Lastly, I have minor (+) health issues. When you're 64 and counting.. another week, months or years is not yours to count on. I have a 2, 3 or 4 year window and I need to make it happen. I did not come up with this Sailing Plan over night. I have been setting money aside and going over everything for 2 years (+). I just found the right boat for me (I37); I wanted a Motor Sailor/ Sailboat, well satisfied with overall condition of the I37 and own it. 

So, please bear with me, with a little bit of luck and hard work (some of it fun)... I'm determined to get there. I expect to have .. big smiles, see breath taking sunsets and much more in my (near future) touchable dreams.

Avery


----------



## denverd0n (Jun 20, 2008)

HighFly_27 said:


> If I wait untll Nov. and sail safe, then, I'm pressed for time to get back to FL.


Be careful. More bad decisions have been made, and probably more people have died as a result, because they made decisions based on being "pressed for time." Especially with sailboats, you have to accept that the wind and the waves set your schedule.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

HighFly_27 said:


> The long trip to Grenada will not take place until 2014. I will start sailing out of Panama City in May or June of 13. I will start off with one day outings and progress out from there. I thought about a trip to the Bahamas (2013) but way to early to talk about it (for real). I have a lot of train up (takes time) time in front of me. I need to learn my boat, & time to get it ship shape. I'm asking a lot of question's and doing some long range plans (longer trips) to keep my big dream maker alive & well. I'm smart enough to know that it will be 2014 (Grenada & return, est. 9 mo's.) for my long trip.
> 
> My sailing off into the sunset (2014) is driven by one other (major) factor. My Mother is in her later stages of dementia. I'm a only chlld and she need's 24/7 overwatch/ care. She is (nearly) at the point where she does not know (that often) me and hostile (against me). I'm just starting to look for a nursing home to take Good Care of Her. My Son is on her good side. he's the only family member that she know's (currently) and still gets along with. So long story short, I'm walking a time line with a number of variables -- Train Up Time, Prep./ Proof Out of I-37, Off Shore (more training) Experience, and Ma Ma's Care. I need to know she's provided for while I'm gone, & Son checks in on her. Lastly, I have minor (+) health issues. When you're 64 and counting.. another week, months or years is not yours to count on. I have a 2, 3 or 4 year window and I need to make it happen. I did not come up with this Sailing Plan over night. I have been setting money aside and going over everything for 2 years (+). I just found the right boat for me (I37); I wanted a Motor Sailor/ Sailboat, well satisfied with overall condition of the I37 and own it.
> 
> ...


You know, anything can be done with the right attitude and determination. However, instead of setting your sites on the carrib, set it on the Bahamas. The run from Panama City just to the keys (rodriguez if you want to jump across to the Bahamas) is realistically several days and most likely a week or better. In doing it that way, even taking a week, you will miss a lot of great stuff. Not to mention , I would not leave the US without stopping by the Tortugas. I think they are the most beautiful place in the US via water (my opinion). Somewhere in there you have to refuel and restock with water and groceries and the stuff that broke or doesn't run right. Then you set in ROdriguez Key and wait for the right weather window. Then you jump across. All of that is likely two weeks or more - assuming very little sight-seeing or issues.

Being a Floridian, you know the inherent dangers of making the run into the Bahamas (much less the carrib) in the summer and especially late summer. Your progress will be determined by the weather, period. Many of the delivery captains I know will not take a boat out that time of year from here. They will wait until post-November. There is a reason for that. Also, are you carrying insurance? If not, you may well find it difficult to stay at any reasonably nice marina in the US. If you are, you better check the coverage. Many demand that you are out of the hurricane zone during hurricane season.

I want you to get to the carrib and enjoy your dream. But remember that it isn't the destination that makes this life wonderful, it is everything inbetween.

Brian


----------



## TerralTheSeeker (Feb 23, 2008)

Well Avery you definitely have my admiration on setting up to make the leap. 

Can't wait to get to the point of doing something adventurous like that. Maybe cross the Gulf out of Destin and head on over to Mexico.


----------

